# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Cila është makina juaj e preferuar?

## mitjuk

Pershendetje 

Ketu jane  disa tipe makinash (vetura)  qe kam ne koleksionin tim

----------


## mitjuk

Ja dhe  disa   te  tjera
Nga koleksioni

----------


## mitjuk

Te  gjitha se  bashku

----------


## Dito

Mercedes benz.


*Dito.*

----------


## mario_kingu

mercedes benz edhe bmw volkswagen 

dmth vetem gjermane po keto me lart :P)))))

----------


## mitjuk

mua me pelqen  volkswagen 
dhe audi

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Benzi me terheq shume!!!!!!!!!! Sidomos ML,por brenda mundesive eshte dhe 250 mjaft i bukur

----------


## Santana

BMW M5 me pelqen shume dhe Nissan Skyline

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

ok , dy ma te preferuarat...lol

----------


## kleadoni

me pelqen shume benzi dhe bmw.....

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Makina ime e preferuar eshte Mercedez Benz ML 400

----------


## miki_al2001

makina ime e preferuar eshte makina ime mercedez benz e 320. mund ta shifni foton.

----------


## mitjuk

> Del Monako
> 
> po kjo sikur osht MUSTANG jo MSTANG
> lol


Po  ke te  drejte naqe e paskam shkruajtur  gabim

pra  eshte  nji    ______   Ford  MUSTANG  ______

----------


## Visage

Ferrari i kuq  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  LoooooooooooL

----------


## strano

Per makine qefi maj kte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pasiqe

Mustang Saleen - e pashe nje ne rruge dje, sa se bera aksident me kete ponyn tim duke pare tjetrin.  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strano

Kto do i mbaja me dal me familjen  :ngerdheshje:  Un gruja ene bimboja logel  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mitjuk

sa mire do ishte ti kisha te 3 (ahhaha) nje per te dashuren , njeper djale e nje per vehte

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Nje BMW 330*

----------


## Olimp

ideale nje BMW

----------

